# Heath Ledger's Joker vs Anthony Hopkin's Hannibal vs Javier Bardem's Anton Chigurh



## Girl I don't care (Jul 22, 2008)

which was the best, most goddamn amazing performance out of these three?
if they were pitted against one another in the Oscars who would take it. assuming that the other two have received any yet.

sorry for the xtra long thread title.


----------



## martryn (Jul 22, 2008)

Ledger's Joker for me.  I've never been that stunned by a performance.  Bardem puts up a damn good fight, especially if you know what type of guy he is off camera.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 22, 2008)

Goddamn it.

. . . Hopkins' performance as Hannibal Lecter.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 22, 2008)

Hopkins.

Heath Ledger is incredible, no doubt, but Anthony Hopkins' acting level as Hannibal was inhuman.  Sometimes, when watching it, I start thinking he IS Hannibal Lecter.


Also, why don't you have Malcolm McDowell's Alex as an option?


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 22, 2008)

Hopkins over Ledger by just a tinsy bit. Both were incredibly amazing performances, but Hopkins in Silence Of The Lambs was just that bit more amazing.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 22, 2008)

I have to see Ledger so...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm sticking with Ledger because I'm Australian so I might be biased


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 22, 2008)

John Leguizamo Luigi pwns all.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jul 22, 2008)

Joker then Hannibal then Chigurh.

I just loved the swagger and quirks that the joker gives off, a complete psycho.

Hannibal is a close second, calculating and manipulative.

Chigurh, IMO he's not a bad villian, but he's just not as interesting as hannibal or joker to me.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 22, 2008)

Malcolm McDowell's Alex


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2008)

I hate Anton Chigurh's fucking hair. Hannibal is pretty cool, but honestly, never seen the movie. So I'm going with the Joker.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> Hopkins.
> 
> Heath Ledger is incredible, no doubt, but Anthony Hopkins' acting level as Hannibal was inhuman.  Sometimes, when watching it, I start thinking he IS Hannibal Lecter.
> 
> ...


Alex is really the only name missing from this poll.  If he were included...I would consider this to be a list of the most memorable cinematic villains of all-time.

That might be giving Bardem a bit too much credit, but even his performance was pretty brilliant.  No Country For Old Men dominated the Oscars...and Bardem was the driving point for that film.  He deserves a lot of the credit.

Sir Anthony Hopkins' Hannibal Lecter character is obvious.  But that character has appeared in 3 films now.  It's almost become overexploited.  If it were only judged on Silence of the Lambs then I might vote for it.  Red Dragon and Hannibal have to be considered though.

I can't decide between McDowell's Alex or Ledger's Joker...


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 22, 2008)

Ledger definately


----------



## Girl I don't care (Jul 23, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> John Leguizamo Luigi pwns all.



who's that?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2008)

xheadPWNS said:


> who's that?


Luigi from The Super Mario Bros film.  

Leguizamo has been in tons of movies.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 23, 2008)

Mr Lector owned in his first scene, the first time you see him standing there it gives you chills.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 23, 2008)

Is Ledger really that good? Haven't seen it yet. I'd put Andy Robinson's 'Scorpio' up there with any of them.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 26, 2008)

Heath Ledger's Joker.


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2008)

This is hard >_<

tie between Joker and Anton Chigurh


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 26, 2008)

_Heath's Joker._


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Jul 26, 2008)

To prepare for this motherfuking role, Ledger stayed alone in a hotel room for a month in solitude, kept a diary of his thoughts to help him play the role.


I have no question in my mind he died because of his role as the Joker.


----------



## Hal07 (Jul 27, 2008)

Anthony Hopkins was amazing. He beats Heath Ledger by a little.
Though, Heath was outstanding too. It's close.


----------



## Cair (Jul 27, 2008)

Ledger's Joker wins.


----------



## beads (Jul 27, 2008)

The Joker was great and all, but no role is more chilling than Bardem's role. He is the stone cold villian of our time.


----------



## escamoh (Jul 27, 2008)

between the joker and chigurh for me...

i go with chigurh.


----------



## Muse (Jul 27, 2008)

Joker


----------



## Koi (Jul 28, 2008)

I've actually never seen Hopkins as Hannibal in action, but I'm actually gonna go with Bardem's role.  No Country was literally one of the most tense films I've ever seen, with Chigurh being so fucking unpredictable and sociopathic.


----------



## Girl I don't care (Jan 7, 2010)

Now that the ledger hype have gone down a bit...


----------



## Yasha (Jan 7, 2010)

Comparing Hannibal to Sugar is an insult to Anthony Hopkins in my opinion. And Joker leads the poll partly, if not mostly, because of Heath Ledger's premature death.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 7, 2010)

^^two different types of psychotic


----------



## Medusa (Jan 7, 2010)

Girl said:


> Now that the ledger hype have gone down a bit...



not really


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 7, 2010)

I loved both the performances of Hopkins and Ledger, but I like Hannibal more.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 7, 2010)

Darth Vader






















... as portrayed by Hayden Christensen.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2010)

Rutger Hauer as Roy Batty


----------



## Dionysus (Jan 7, 2010)

Rukia said:


> That might be giving Bardem a bit too much credit, but even his performance was pretty brilliant.  No Country For Old Men dominated the Oscars...and Bardem was the driving point for that film.  He deserves a lot of the credit.



Eh.  He lost to Daniel Day-Lewis (Daniel Plainview) for best actor, which was truly the right call within the nominees.  (I would argue There Will Be Blood was a better film, but not really the topic.)


----------



## krome (Jan 7, 2010)

Ledger's Joker.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 7, 2010)

So it's "Good evening Commisioner" vs "Hello Clarese". 

I try not to believe the bullshit that hollywood tries to make the public believe. Sure, Hopkins did an great job as Lecter, but overall, throughout the whole movie, from beginning to end, Ledger's Joker smoked Hopkin's lecter, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 7, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Comparing Hannibal to Sugar is an insult to Anthony Hopkins in my opinion. *And Joker leads the poll partly, if not mostly, because of Heath Ledger's premature death.*



I strongly disagree. This film was highly.....highly anticipated for about two years straight. Easily, the most anticipated film of the decade. People were dying to see Ledger's Joker before he died, and fanboys and  were saying that his version of the Joker was better than Nicholsons based off the leaked pics alone. Trust me, i've seen the fanboys do it...

I happen to think TDK gets the praise solely because of Heath's performance. Sure, it was a great film, but minus Heath's joker, it's not from "the greatest comic film of all time", like people claim. If Joker was replaced with Ra's Al Ghul from "Batman Begins", the movie would still get praised, but not as much as it does. 

Ledger was just _that_ good. I hate to say he was the movie...but he _wa_s the movie. But that's just my opinion...


----------



## Havoc (Jan 7, 2010)

Hopkins             .


----------



## Valtieri (Jan 7, 2010)

Hopkin's Hannibal hands down.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 7, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I strongly disagree. This film was highly.....highly anticipated for about two years straight. Easily, the most anticipated film of the decade. People were dying to see Ledger's Joker before he died, and fanboys and  were saying that his version of the Joker was better than Nicholsons based off the leaked pics alone. Trust me, i've seen the fanboys do it...
> 
> I happen to think TDK gets the praise solely because of Heath's performance. Sure, it was a great film, but minus Heath's joker, it's not from "the greatest comic film of all time", like people claim. If Joker was replaced with Ra's Al Ghul from "Batman Begins", the movie would still get praised, but not as much as it does.
> 
> Ledger was just _that_ good. I hate to say he was the movie...but he _wa_s the movie. But that's just my opinion...



I never said Ledger's performance as Joker was anything less than awesome. But is he really better than Hannibal? At least I don't think so. And I can't help but feel that the poll is heavily in favour of Heath Ledger because it was done only 6 months after Heath Ledger's death and 4 days after the release of TDK.

Before Michael Jackson died, many media regarded him as a freak or a p*d*p**** or something. But when he died, it seems like _everyone_ loved him as the King of the Pop. See how greatly death can affect the public's opinion of a person?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 8, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Alex is really the only name missing from this poll.  If he were included...I would consider this to be a list of the most memorable cinematic villains of all-time.



*cough* Ahem.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 8, 2010)

Anybody who has seen this movie will know what i mean.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2010)

I've only seen the part where she smashes his feet with a mallet. Jeez, I need to see that movie.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 8, 2010)

Norman Bates still walks all over Ledger.


----------



## Valtieri (Jan 8, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Anybody who has seen this movie will know what i mean.



Anyone got a foot fetish?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 8, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Anybody who has seen this movie will know what i mean.



If there is a scale 1-10 of how crazy you can be, she would only be around 2-3. On the other hand, Hannibal Lecter would be at least 9, because he would strike you as a completely normal person, charming even, but the next hour you would be in his stomach slowly being digested.

But of course this poll isn't a craziness contest.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 8, 2010)

Norman Bates is a 10.....


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 8, 2010)

If you include all of Hopkins' performances, I'd say that Brian Cox beats him as the best Lecter. 

If what you want is a real villain and not an anti-hero who is loved by the masses, Andy Robinson's vile 'Scorpio' pisses on them all.


----------



## Girl I don't care (Jan 8, 2010)

this is hopkins in silence of the lambs. and stay on topic.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 8, 2010)

Hannibal and Joker


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 9, 2010)

Girl said:


> this is hopkins in silence of the lambs. and stay on topic.



Why are you having a go at me, when other people have already started talking about McDowell, Bates and others? 

If talking about film villains in general is off-topic to your thread, then no thanks it's shit.


----------



## Girl I don't care (Jan 10, 2010)

wasn't directed at you, it just so happened that u were the last one to post. if i hurt ur feelings then gtfo of the thread, no ones begging for ur posts or praises. and yes now that i'm bothered to mention it i would prefer it if people have the courtesey of atleast addressing the topic before mentioning anyone else.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 10, 2010)

You know who else was a good villain? 

Sho'nuff.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 10, 2010)

lil             ze


----------



## -Dargor- (Jan 10, 2010)

Heath's for giving the joker that insanity edge he lacked before on camera.

Hopkin's close 2nd.


----------

